# Where to look at tricomes?



## Caw (Feb 20, 2020)

Where do I look for the trichomes to change to Amber? I ask because when looking at the flower, all the tricomes are cloudy, a few clear maybe. But when looking at some of the leaves close to the flower itself, about half are Amber. Basically, all the pistals are red though. Some pistals are starting to look a bit ragged even - what I understand is undesirable.

This plant went into flower on December 17th. So, its 9 weeks 2 days into flower. The friend i got the clone from stated it would be ready for harvest at about 55 days.

Last night I started a flush. I intended to flush for 3 days since I grow hydroponic. I'm hoping to get some advice/guidance asap so if need be I can return the nutes...

Please help!


----------



## Caw (Feb 20, 2020)

These pics are from 9 days ago...


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2020)

You could take that down now or wait another couple days, your choice. I prefer mostly cloudy with a stray amber here and there.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2020)

I wasn’t able to see much amber there I’d wait just a bit more...​


----------



## Caw (Feb 21, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I wasn’t able to see much amber there I’d wait just a bit more...​


Those trichome pics were 9 days old. I haven't had time to get more shots lately.

The amber is certainly on the leaves, not so much on the flowers themselves though. My scare was the stigmas turning a bit ragged in spots. I dont want it to go too long...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

I have had plants that just never seemed to get much amber. I flowered a couple of Thai sativa plants for 13 or 14 weeks and couldn’t find many amber trichs. You could always try harvesting some of the plant(s) now and waiting a week, then harvesting the rest and see which you like better. I like a more relaxing buzz personally so I let my flowers go longer than I used to(currently mimosa strain goes 9 or so weeks)...


----------



## Caw (Feb 21, 2020)

I looked this morning before heading to work. I think I started to flush at the perfect time. Again, the leaves are about half Amber. But, now the Amber is showing up on the flowers as well - maybe 20-30%. I can only assume the flush helped trigger maturity...?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

I don’t grow hydroponically so I don’t know about flushing a water grow. I stop feeding in soil about 2 weeks before I plan on harvesting.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

Caw said:


> I looked this morning before heading to work. I think I started to flush at the perfect time. Again, the leaves are about half Amber. But, now the Amber is showing up on the flowers as well - maybe 20-30%. I can only assume the flush helped trigger maturity...?


I dont dont if that triggers maturity or not, but i would take those down at this point. There is some very nice trichome production there, great job.


----------

